# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : كشف الكشاف ، للإمام عمر بن عبد الرحمن القزويني ت 745 ، نسخة كاملة

## محمد طلحة مكي

هذه نسخة كاملة من حاشية ( كشف الكشاف ) للإمام عمر بن عبد الرحمن الفارسي القزويني الشافعي ت 745 هـ ، في أكثر من ألف لوحة ، كتبت سنة 976 هـ
بداية النسخة
نهاية النسخة

----------


## صقر بن حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد أحمد السيد

أخي العزيز محمد طلحة مكي دمت عزيزا أرجو كتا كشف الكشاف للفارسي ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أحمد أحمد السيد

منظومة أحمد السجاعي في الاستعارات مهم جدا في البحث أرجو تنزيله

----------


## هلباوى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو صهيب القاهري

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب هل ممكن أحد يساعدنا في رفع اللوحات مضغوطة على الفور شير أو تحويلها لبدي أف ورفعها لأني لا أفهم كيف أستطيع التحميل من الروباط اللي تفضلت حضرتك ووضعتها في أعلى الصفحة ... وجزاكم الله خيرا جهد رائع .....

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من تحميل لهذا الكتاب جزاكم الله خيرا !!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

كيف السبيل إلى التحميل ؟  جزاكم الله خيرا !!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

التحميل أمره محير !!!!!!!!!!! أحسن الله إليكم !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من حل !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ضياء الدين

ليست هذه النسخة لكتاب القزويني، وإنما هي لحاشية القطب الشيرازي على الكشاف، وعندي لها عدة نسخ بفضل الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

من عنده فضل فليعد به على من لا فضل له !  والله يؤتي فضله من يشاء ، ويجزي بالإحسان إحسانا ، أحسن الله إليكم وتقبل منكم نفقاتكم وصلاتكم وسائر طاعاتتكم وإيانا والمؤمنين أجمعين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أحمد إسماعيل عبد الكريم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

من عنده فضل فليعد به على من لا فضل له ! والله يؤتي فضله من يشاء ، ويجزي بالإحسان إحسانا ، أحسن الله إليكم وتقبل منكم نفقاتكم وصلاتكم وسائر طاعاتتكم وإيانا والمؤمنين أجمعين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t82451/#ixzz2nbEEoEav

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

نسخة من كشف الكشاف للفارسي
مكتبة ملي بإيران
الرابط
kashf001.jpg

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

نسخة أخرى من كشف الكشاف للفارسي
مجلس شوراي بإيران
الرابط

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

نسخة اخرى 
مكتبة ملي
الرابط
kashf007.jpg

----------


## عمر المدرس

تحقيق سورة نون من كشف الكشاف للقزويني

والمحقق ذكر أن هناك نسخة في الوقف السني ونسخة أخرى بدار المخطوطات العراقية، الأولى كاملة والثانية تبدأ من سورة الإسراء.

http://www.iasj.net/iasj?func=fulltext&aId=23245

----------


## عمر المدرس

وهذا تحقيق لسورة الحاقة في جامعة تكريت بالاعتماد على المخطوطتين السالفتين 

http://www.iasj.net/iasj?func=fulltext&aId=36073

----------


## عمر المدرس

وهذا تحقيق لسورتي البلد والشمس في جامعة تكريت أيضا

http://www.iasj.net/iasj?func=fulltext&aId=89191

----------


## عمر المدرس

تحقيق سورتي الغاشية والفجر

http://www.iasj.net/iasj?func=fulltext&aId=36893

----------

